# Murray River short neck turtles.



## mcloughlin2 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone help me out with breeding Murray short necks.

I need to know:

How to sex them? (Looked in google but found alot of different opinions)
What size do they need to be?
Does age matter?
Can they breed in a large tub with a 2ftx1ft platform in it with a deep layer of sand about 10cm deep?.

Cheers

Sam


----------



## carkat (Jun 17, 2008)

*Help for sexing short -necked turtles*

Sam,

There are a couple of good publications that you may not have seen or read, both are worth getting for yourself. 

The first is 'Keeping Short-Necked Turtles' _(Emydura Species)._ This book gives good info and is from Australian Reptile Keeper Publications ( a sponser of this website), also available in pet stores. Some good pictures and info for you about sexing and breeding of short necks.

Secondly, 'Australian Freshwater Turtle Caresheet' - A Comprehensive Husbandry Manual for Keeping Australian Freshwater Turtles written by Craig Latta. This can be downloaded from http://members.optusnet.com.au . Again some good pictures and info about the sexing, breeding and incubation of eggs.

Hope you find them helpful, I certainly found both these publications helpful on a number of issues pertaining to short necked turtles.


----------

